# Adjusting Blade Tension on the FEMI 780/783 Bandsaw



## Micke S (Dec 2, 2014)

It is important to apply good band tension to a bandsaw to make it cut nice and not to get premature blade wear. I did the following to get a reproducible method. 


Checked how much the blade stretched when I turned the adjuster to more than a reasonable tension. This gave a blade stretch of just over a thou, 0.03 mm
Reduced the blade tension to what I felt is quite hard but not too hard. This resulted in a stretch of 0.8 thou, 0.02 mm
Replaced the adjuster knob with a M8 nut and a large and thick washer
Checked what torque that gives 0.8 thou. This was 15 Nm, which will the torque to use each time the blade is stretched
​


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 3, 2014)

:thumbsup:
bra tänkande,
bladspänning är mycket viktigt för rak sågning och blad livslängd.
Jag är säker på andra kommer att följa din bly.
tack.

mike)


----------



## Micke S (Dec 3, 2014)

Thick wall steel tube cutting. A 10 lbs weight is attached to the handle to get a strong and defined pressure.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 3, 2014)

the saw cut through the tube like it was butter!!!
great work!!!


----------

